# Grooming Tips and Tricks



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I thought I'd share a few "tips and tricks" and see what other great ideas everyone has came up with as far as grooming goes. We always discuss products, but not much of the grooming process. Here are a few of my favorite tricks.

For washing a small area of fur under the eye, I use johnson's baby soap and then I rinse it off by using a small child's medicine dispenser filled with water. (this eliminates ALOT of excess mess and or struggle trying to rinse it off under the spicket or sprayer)

Another cool thing I've figured out is to use "thread clippers" that they sell at Joann's or other fabric stores to clip fur from around the pads, or near the eyes...or any 'tight' spot. They are very small and fit in the palm of your hand, so you have alot of close "control" of them.

Anyone have any shortcuts, tricks, or tips to share? 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've posted before--but I use a men's Norelco beard and mustache trimmer for the paws.This was bought at Walmart and alot cheaper then one made especially for dogs.:becky:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh yes! I would like to buy one of those too! I need it one for my sewing room also. LOL

I know we've all posted tips here and there, I thought maybe it would be cool to get them all in one place  For those that are search engine-challenged like me! haha. Everytime I search for something, I get like 4-5 pages of threads! hah

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow Kara, again thank you for sharing. I know you laugh every time I tell you you should market something-- but I really think you should now write a book-- 
"everything you need to know about love, care and spoiling your Havanese"
you are just amazing!!! and all the profits could go to fund "club fritos":biggrin1: 

Question about the Johnson's baby shampoo: Could you use this as an allover shampoo? I know when we were on vacation and had no doggy shampoo- and the boys got filthy-- we used the baby shampoo on them and Jassy was so much softer and I "think" maybe less itchy. 

I will definetly try the thread clippers they sound great too. 

I really love the combs with rotating teeth for getting through mats. and I love, love, love the equus survivor leave on conditioner-- I used it once and then got my chris chistenson liquid silk and at least for Jassy it worked much much better in being able to glide a comb.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ound: Thanks!

Actually, when we went on the trip to Michigan, I packed Gucci a small bottle of Johnson's baby shampoo and used it on her that week, she was fine! I only took a small spray of leave on conditioner for her.

I almost always use it for "spot" baths, eyes, butt, etc.

The medicine dropper w/ water is WONDERFUL for rinsing the fur on the eyes, lemme tell ya! It was a struggle (and mess) to rinse the soap OFF. Now, I just hold a rag under her chin and catch the water off.

I am ALWAYS looking for ways to make life more efficient and simplified. 

Oh and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the *rotating tooth comb* you recommended! That was one of the best "tips" yet! Thanks  I use it every day!! I think I am going to go steal my husband lil' trimmer thing and try Julie's way! LOL..He'd kill me if he knew! haha

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I bought a small trimmer for the fur between the paws on Kimberly's recommendation and it works great!

I'm not sure I have any grooming tricks, as I just do it how I think it should be done. LOL. I do use the rotating comb, which is absolutely wonderful to work with, and a greyhound brush, which I also love. I use Johnson's baby shampoo (on my vet's recommendation) for the face and for those in-between butt baths.

I guess the one thing I do differently is to wash his face I use a bit of cotton from a cotton roll (not cotton balls) as that type of cotton is more absorbent and is softer. It works wonders at cleaning his face without being rough on him like the washcloth was.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Though I don't have a clever trick for grooming, I have a great product recommendation:
Veterinarian's Waterless Foam Bath. This is very handy, smells great! I use it on Benji when I don't want him all wet but just need spot cleaning. Great to carry in your car too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Julie said:


> I've posted before--but I use a men's Norelco beard and mustache trimmer for the paws.This was bought at Walmart and alot cheaper then one made especially for dogs.:becky:


Juile, I use the same trimmer. It works great, but Dh get's a little peeved about it!


----------



## jimandjudy4321 (Aug 13, 2007)

Cleaning Annie's eyes so far has only required a nice soft warm wet washcloth. She seems to tolerate that better than anything.But I will definitely look for that trimmer at Walmart for her feet cause she looks like she has big furry slippers on most of the time!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poornima, I loved that stuff when you showed it to us at your home that day. I keep meaning to go out and get it and am going to make sure I pick up some before I drive out. We'll be making lots of stops in areas with other dogs (rest stops) and dirt, so that will be so handy to have on hand.

For those of you that may have missed the earlier description given by Poornima or Jane, it is a pump foam that is rinseless. You pump a little into your hand and use it on the feet (or wherever it is needed) and brush it out. It is fantastic and incredibly reasonable in price. If I recall correctly, it was only $3.00 or so for a bottle.

Here is what it looks like and is found at Petco.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Poornima, I loved that stuff when you showed it to us at your home that day. I keep meaning to go out and get it and am going to make sure I pick up some before I drive out. We'll be making lots of stops in areas with other dogs (rest stops) and dirt, so that will be so handy to have on hand.
> 
> For those of you that may have missed the earlier description given by Poornima or Jane, it is a pump foam that is rinseless. You pump a little into your hand and use it on the feet (or wherever it is needed) and brush it out. It is fantastic and incredibly reasonable in price. If I recall correctly, it was only $3.00 or so for a bottle.
> 
> Here is what it looks like and is found at Petco.


It must be the forum folks--everywhere I go they are out of it and say it is back ordered.:frusty: 
Sally
PS-Have a great trip Kimberly


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I buy it at Petco. They carry it online too. The spray was at $7 at Petco but the price has gone up. I think now it is either 8.99 or 9.99. There are quite a few websites that carry this product. Amazon has many products from Veterinarian's Best but I couldn't find the foam bath for dogs. They do have one for the cats though.

Here is the website for Veterinarian's Best:
http://store.vetsbest.com/shopshampoos.html#waterless

Petco:
http://www.petco.com/Shop/SearchResults.aspx?Nav=1&N=0&Ntt=Veterinarian's+best+waterless+foam+bath


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know why I thought it was $3 (maybe that was the price on the small travel version) because all the sites I found this afternoon said $8.99 to $9.99 - either way, it is still a great bargain for not needing to bathe the feet and dry them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've never seen this either, but I'll look for it! I bet it comes in really handy.

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kimberly, I have that stuff. It's great in a pinch!

I don't know if this is any big secret, but I use the tint cat nail trimmers to cut nails. I don't like the dog ones, because I can't see what I'm doing. The cat nippers are small and look like a tiny pair of scissors.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Kimberly, I have that stuff. It's great in a pinch!
> 
> I don't know if this is any big secret, but I use the tint cat nail trimmers to cut nails. I don't like the dog ones, because I can't see what I'm doing. The cat nippers are small and look like a tiny pair of scissors.


Linda, that's a great tip! And so is the soap, and comb!  I was just thought it would be convenient to have all these little clever ideas on one thread 

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kara, it's a great idea.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The waterless bath is a great tip. Have to try it. I usually keep wet ones handy for feet or booty cleaning.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Michele,
I too use the baby wipes to clean Benji after his potty and piddle calls. Just a dab of the Faom in the morning and at night, keeps him extra clean to sleep in our bed. I use the Foam on his paws after his walks too. 

I buy the baby wipes at Costco. I think the large box of 700 sells for $15.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, I do baby wipes too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, I use the baby wipes too. If I cant clean it with baby wipes, its bath time!!!

Laurie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I use baby wipes too! Kubrick is so funny... as soon as he's done eating he will go to where the baby wipes are and start wagging his tail. I guess he likes being clean. LOL.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They come in very handy when my dogs have a little DINKLE BERRY hanging off their butts! LOL! That's when I really feel like they are my children.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lina,
Benji too understands "mouth clean" "potty clean" "pee pee clean" and waits patiently until I am done with wiping him. :biggrin1: Aren't the Havs the best?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just tried the waterless bath foam today on your recommendations. it did work great!!! They both looked like they had boots today after playing in the wet grass, but I couldn't give them a bath because I had just done their Frontline. No more brown and green legs and they smell great.... thanks


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Missy,
You're welcome! I am glad you find it useful. I couldn't do without it! I love the fragrance too.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

When I first got Sissy and started the combing, brushing, etc.
I put a little scoop of peanut butter beside me and talk very sweet to her - tell her how good she was, etc. and when she would lay real still - I would dip my finger in the peanut butter and give her a lick.. she knew if she laid real still she would get a treat - she LOVES LOVES peanut butter.

I first just used the soft side of the brush to get her to know it's not going to hurt and then switch to the comb/brush.

I normally comb her to make sure she doesn't have any mats. I make sure she is totally combed out before I get her wet. I talk/sing to her a lot during the process of bathing.

Also, I put a 1/2 a cotton ball in her ears. Sissy gets ear infections about 2/3 times a year.

Now she just lays there and endures - she knows I am going to do it.

I use the ear cleaning, and the medicated shampoo on her feet.
For a while, she was getting really red between her toes because of the morning dew, etc. I had to keep her toes all groomed and use this shampoo. She is doing much better and I am just keeping the paws shaved underneath.

Here is the link:
http://www.vetsolutions.com/Products/dm.htm


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Marie
Will you be coming to the Tulsa shows? 
I'd like to meet another Okie with a spoiled hav. 
Dawna


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Dawna,

I would love to - I don't really keep up with the shows - when are they?
Where do you live in Oklahoma?


----------

